# Adorable Baby Bonnet from Fat Quarter-Sew



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


Can you take the "s" off http so your link will be clickable. Thanks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


Thank you twice. Once for the cute pattern and for fixing the link... LOL


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is simply precious!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

looking for his pix in the hawaiin series time, fell 4 the gd looks then !!


Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

looking for his pix in the hawaiin series time, fell 4 the gd looks then !!


Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


----------



## jenbro (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for link. Love the pattern.

Jen


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

love it thank you


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is so adorable. I will be making one for a little great grand daughter. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you ! It is adorable ! &#128522;


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

The bonnet looks easy and is very cute!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So easy and so cute!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


Can you explain to me how you attach the first 2 strips of ribbon. The directions just say to pin it. OUCH.. LOL


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

It tells you in step 2 of the instructions .After pinning it tells you to sew three sides and as the ribbon has been placed between two layers of fabric the stitching will keep the ribbon in place .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

annweb said:


> It tells you in step 2 of the instructions .After pinning it tells you to sew three sides and as the ribbon has been placed between two layers of fabric the stitching will keep the ribbon in place .


So we are just sewing the narrow end and not the length of it. I can be as dense as the fog off Nantucket some times. That's what happens when one is self taught. So these are the ties? And are we putting them on either side of the 9 inch side. Thanks for you help.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> So we are just sewing the narrow end and not the length of it. I can be as dense as the fog off Nantucket some times. That's what happens when one is self taught. So these are the ties? And are we putting them on either side of the 9 inch side. Thanks for you help.


There are 3 ribbons cut into 18".
2 go on the bottom for the ties
The 3rd goes on for the back. That is what the casing is for.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> There are 3 ribbons cut into 18".
> 2 go on the bottom for the ties
> The 3rd goes on for the back. That is what the casing is for.


I understand the casing ribbon. It's the first 2 I don't understand. Where and how are they attached?


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I understand the casing ribbon. It's the first 2 I don't understand. Where and how are they attached?


Look at the picture. They would be attached on the sides but not the bottom. I can see where this pattern would confuse someone. Sorry if I don't get right back to you. I am cooking and using my tablet.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You are attaching the ribbon which fastens under the chin .You will have the main cloth and a lining .Pin the ribbon between the two pieces of material then look where you wil sew it and see if you have pinned it correctly .Sorry have not made this and am trying to picture the making in my head !
Think the motto here is look before you leap meaning check the pinning before sewing on a machine .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

annweb said:


> You are attaching the ribbon which fastens under the chin .You will have the main cloth and a lining .Pin the ribbon between the two pieces of material then look where you wil sew it and see if you have pinned it correctly .Sorry have not made this and am trying to picture the making in my head !
> Think the motto here is look before you leap meaning check the pinning before sewing on a machine .


Heck I don't even have the fabric cut as I don't understand it. But I think I've got it now. I am visual too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Have done a bit of a drawing which shows how I THINk it goes .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Could not go to bed as after thinking this over came up with a better solution.. Place the main material against the lining with the wrong sides. Together .Place the ribbon between the two layers then making sure you are only going to sew the ends of the ribbon down sew around the sides and front then bag it .this way the stitching will not be visible .The ribbon will be inside the 2 layers while you sew .


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Please keep us posted am interested to know how you are doing.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Please keep us posted am interested to know how you are doing.


I probably won't make it until the weekend my boys are coming tomorrow. Fun fun fun. LOL


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hopefulhoney/photos/a.230515840436662.1073741833.226025460885700/469381843216726/?type=1&theater


The baby is cute, but how about Tom? Could he be any cuter? WowOh, found a couple weeks ago that my cousin's husband went to high school with Tom! 3 degrees of separation? 
And then, just for fun, my husband threw a drunk Kurt Russell out of his parent's house during a party his sister was having back in 1969. 2 degrees?


----------

